# help me to knit this stitch on knitting machine, plzzz!



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, everyone.
I see and like it so much but i can't do :-(
Anyone on our forum saw or knew it , please tell me or guide for me.
Thank you so much.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of knitting machine do you have? Does it have a lace carriage? If not, you can hand manipulate that design.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadclock, please send me an email with a larger photo of this pattern. I need to see the lace pattern close-up. This photo is not too clear.

Can you get blank punchcards sheets for your KH-820 in VN? If you can, you can make this pattern on the new punchcard. If not, you will need to hand-manipulate (hand transfer) the stitches.

Em g&#7917;i hình l&#7899;n h&#417;n qua email cho ch&#7883; &#273;&#432;&#7907;c không? Hình này nh&#7887; quá không th&#7845;y r&#7887; m&#7851;u ren. 

Em có th&#7875; mua m&#7845;y t&#7901; punchcard ch&#432;a có b&#7845;m m&#7851;u không? N&#7871;u &#273;&#432;&#7907;c thì có th&#7875; làm punchcard &#273;&#7875; dùng v&#7899;i lace carriage. Còn n&#7871;u không thì ph&#7843;i chuy&#7875;n m&#361;i &#273;an b&#7857;ng các d&#7909;ng c&#7909; máy &#273;an.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think this stitch that be knit with lace carriage.  (because there are 6 loops at here.
Ch&#7883; Nga &#417;i, em &#273;ã mail cho ch&#7883; , ch&#7883; check mail nhá.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the exact pattern (hand knitting)


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> I don't think this stitch that be knit with lace carriage.  (because there are 6 loops at here.
> Chị Nga ơi, em đã mail cho chị , chị check mail nhá.


You're right. The lace carriage is unable to work with this type of patterns. You may be able to hand-manipulate the stitches. As for the loops, by using "bridges" you may be able to create those loops. The "bridge" technique is shown on Susan Guagliumi's book that you have.

Since you know how to hand knit, I'd suggest that you hand knit this lace rather than doing it on the knitting machine. The same lace pattern is also at the hem of the garment. Looks like, it'd be easier and faster to hand knit this pattern.

_Đúng rồi em, kiểu ren này mình không dùng Lace Carriage được. Có thể sang mũi đan bằng dụng cụ (hand-manipulate). Muốn kéo chỉ đan cho dài thì phải dùng cách làm "bridge". Trong cuốn sách của bà Susan Guagliumi có chỉ cách làm bridge như thế nào. Chị thấy mẫu ren này làm hơi khó với máy đan. Viền của áo này cũng dùng mẫu ren này luôn nên chị nghĩ là đan tay dể hơn._


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> This is the exact pattern (hand knitting)


Would you please send me a larger file of this chart by email?

_Thật ra thì chị vẫn không thấy rỏ mẫu ren qua hình em gửi qua email. Em có thể email cho chị hình có bản vẽ mẫu ren lớn được không?_

The more I look at the pattern, the more it seemed to be one of the Estonian lace pattern. Most lace patterns are generally of Estonian lace origin.

_Chị càng nhình thì chị thấy đây là một trong các mẫu ren của Estonia. Đa số các mẫu ren đều từ nước này phát ra.

Chị đi nghĩ, vài tiếng chị sẽ trở lại coi em có cần giúp thêm hay không._


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

If your machine takes punch cards and this is a 12 st repeat or 24 stitch repeat yes it can be done on the machine it is done in full fashion lace, by that I mean that there will be any where from two to maybe eight passes with the lace carriage with no wool in the feeders so that all the right stitches get transfered, then you will knit two rows and again go to transfer stitches. if this is a hand knit parttern you will have to post the instruction so that someone can translate them to punch card or electronic input


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

this is what I mean by full fashion lace this is one that can be done on a 360 Singer


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

meknit said:


> If your machine takes punch cards and this is a 12 st repeat or 24 stitch repeat yes it can be done on the machine it is done in full fashion lace, by that I mean that there will be any where from two to maybe eight passes with the lace carriage with no wool in the feeders so that all the right stitches get transfered, then you will knit two rows and again go to transfer stitches. if this is a hand knit parttern you will have to post the instruction so that someone can translate them to punch card or electronic input


The OP lives in a country that is hard to get accessories. It'd be hard for her to obtain blank punchcards.

_ Cô này sống ở một nước mà khó kiếm dụng cụ cho máy đan. Chưa chắc cổ mua được punchcard để tự làm mẫu._

As for the stich pattern itself, below's a close up. The long loops are pulled from the stitches and gathered at the center on the 4th row to form a shell.

_Còn mẫu ren thì đây là hình gần hơn. Mũi đan này phải kéo để có nhũng sợi len dài rồi ghép lại vào hàng thứ tư để trở thành hình vỏ sò.

Chi kiếm được cuốn sách có mẫu áo này. Em không cần email cho chị._





As I mentioned earlier, by using the bridge method, it creates large stitches with long loops. Then using hand-manipulating transfer all those long stitches/loops to the center of the 4th row to form the shell.

I imagine that this would be much easier to knit by hand in which the OP is very experience in doing.

_Như hồi nãy tôi có ghi, dùng cách thức bridge thì có thể làm mũi đan to và có những sợi len dài. Sau đó mấy mũi đan đó có thể đan chung vào hàng thứ tư để thành ren vỏ sò này.

Tôi nghĩ là đan tay sẽ dể hơn nhất là khi cô này có nhiều kinh nghiệm đan tay._


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

meknit said:


> this is what I mean by full fashion lace this is one that can be done on a 360 Singer


It's not the same lace pattern as you can see with a better close up. The lace pattern she wants is the Shell lace pattern (center of the photo), not the Chevron lace.

_Không phải mẫu ren đó. Mẫu ren cô ta muốn làm là ren hình võ sò (nằm giữa trong hình) chứ không phải hình Chevron._


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I see, I guess hand manipulating the stitches on the machine will be the only way to go. too bad I was hoping a full fashion lace would do it.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that stitch actually knitted, the instructions say to insert a needle and make loops through each of the holes. I think the needle is a darning one rather than a knitting one. What do the rest of you think?

Edit,

Just read it again and you are to purl together the 6 loops, so knitting needle it is.


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

I believe I just watched a youtube vidio on how to do this stitch on a knitting machine.. it was called Roberta Kelley Hand Manipulated Lace.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry Colly, It isn't the simple lace. It's lace + loop.
Plz see Entity's chart at position "Star". At this point, we need make 6 loops from 6 yarn over stitches.

Entity, I saw this video "bridge" of Susan Guagliumi 



I think that we can knit it.
Please, you tell me something. In her 2nd book , i saw technique "Bridge + cable". I don't understand when she weave a yarn. Where is that yarn from? the other yarn? when does she weave? Thank you so much.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

colly said:


> I believe I just watched a youtube vidio on how to do this stitch on a knitting machine.. it was called Roberta Kelley Hand Manipulated Lace.


As Deadclock stated, the one that Roberta was showing was the Chevron lace. It's not the same one we're discussing about.

_Như Deadclock đã viết, mũi đan của bà Roberta la kiểu ren Chevron. Không phải cùng kiểu ren chúng tôi đang bàn luận._



deadclock said:


> Sorry Colly, It isn't the simple lace. It's lace + loop.
> Plz see Entity's chart at position "Star". At this point, we need make 6 loops from 6 yarn over stitches.
> 
> Entity, I saw this video "bridge" of Susan Guagliumi
> ...


I haven't looked into it in details. I believe she was showing how to do large cables, cables that involve more than 3x3 crossing. Using the bridge technique can add length to the stitches so 4x4, 5x5 or even 6x6 stitches can be crossed.

Much larger cables would required to knit extra rows at the cable in order to cross the stitches. This means that a separate length of yarn would need to add for the addition knitted rows. There's alot of cut off the yarn plus adding yarn involved in knitting those large cables.

_Chi chưa có làm kiểu đó lần nào, chỉ có đọc sơ qua thôi. Khúc đó bả đang chỉ cách làm những cable lớn hơn 3 mũi tréo qua 3 mũi (3x3). Dùng cách thức làm bridge thì có thể tréo 4x4, 5x5, hoặc 6x6 mũi đan.

Còn các cable lớn hơn thì cần phải đan thêm vài hàng thì mới có thể tréo mũi đan được. Nhưng chỉ cần đan vài hàng ngay chổ kim đan làm cable thôi. Cho nên cần phải có sợi len khác để đắp vào nơi đó để đan thêm. Cách thức này cần phải cắt len và đắp len khác vào nhiều lần, hơi công trình một chút. _


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, So I can understand.
Thank you very much.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Done....!
I tried this pattern on knitting machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done!!! How did you work it out? Please show us the completed garment.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

you are something else, someone said there was a site that shows how to convert all hand knitting to machine, but I have yet to find it. Can we please, please get instructions.
Thanks


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! I'm very impressed. I would never have tried to copy that! I too, would like to know how you did it.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

deadclock said:


> Done....!
> I tried this pattern on knitting machine.


Please post directions or video of how to make this stitch.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Here, There are some images about it.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

continued,


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

End.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

The cardigan is so beautiful!! Love the design,style,color.

Will give this stitch a try this evening,after finishing outside chores!!

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

meknit said:


> you are something else, someone said there was a site that shows how to convert all hand knitting to machine, but I have yet to find it. Can we please, please get instructions.
> Thanks


Here you are, I saw it on our forum.

http://heidisknittingroom.com/ConvertingHKtoMK.htm
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/techniques.html


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you...nice clear pictures and explanation.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Done. I like it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done...it's lovely!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

okay how long did it take and did you hand manupilate all the eyelet stitches. or were some done with a lace carriage.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you very much. Also thanks for the additional links to needles of steel, although I have been on the site before I hadn't seen all those help files etc.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh..so beautiful!! Would you please share on how you did this?

Think Ill buy the digital version of the magazine..just so I can MK this beautiful sweater!!

Sandra


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

meknit said:


> okay how long did it take and did you hand manupilate all the eyelet stitches. or were some done with a lace carriage.


I knit all with hand manupilated .I think you can do with a lace carrige.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> Oh..so beautiful!! Would you please share on how you did this?
> 
> Think Ill buy the digital version of the magazine..just so I can MK this beautiful sweater!!
> 
> Sandra


I shared it at page 2. 
Good luck for you ...and me  We'll get more nice garments.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

You did this all manually man oh man, I love doing things with my machine but that much hand work would take me forever. Maybe one day when I am retired I will do that much for now I punch my cards out and pray for the best to happen. 
Thank you for always sharing and helping out.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Deadclock you got me inspired. 
Here is what I have done. I made some mistake in the first row cockleshells from the bottom. I did the pull through loops two rows too early. The second row cockleshell is done like in the pattern. I finished the one row in hold by hand.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job Deadlock. With your persistence, it paid off.


Great work Karla. The swatch is pretty (^_^). Hopefully, you'd get it done by our June meeting?


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

okay that is it I will have to try this, this week end wish me luck


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

deadclock said:


> Sorry Colly, It isn't the simple lace. It's lace + loop.
> Plz see Entity's chart at position "Star". At this point, we need make 6 loops from 6 yarn over stitches.
> 
> Entity, I saw this video "bridge" of Susan Guagliumi
> ...


Susan taught this technique at the Knit Knack Shop's Spring Fling last April. you start knitting the garment the way the directions say to knit. When you get to the row where you want the bottom of the cable to start, you knit 3 stitch strips across the piece, putting the stitches not being knit into holding position. After all the strips are knit, you use the 3-prong transfer tools to move the strips around following the instructions. It makes a braided fabric that looks like a horizontal cable. After you finish ll the transfers, knit the rest of the piece according to the directions.

You need to be careful to keep the strands of yarn that form when knitting the strips on the wrong side of your knitting. I missed that part during that class, then had to show my mistake to Susan to ask what I did wrong. Fortunately, my friend and I brought a knitting machine and set it up in our hotel room so we could practice some of the things we learned during the day.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is my finished piece with cockleshell lace at the sleeves and bottom of top.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Karla...that's lovely. I think that Deadclock is getting quite a few of us trying the cockleshell stitch. I have done just two rows of it round the bottom of a T-shirt. Mine doesn't have the nice lacy edge that yours has though.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow that is some nice work, I still do not have the patience to do that much hand transfer but do admire people like you who do. Good work Keep it up


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Karla, that turned out great! You're bringing it to the meeting tomorrow? Looks like I'm going to make it this month (^_^)



meknit said:


> Wow that is some nice work, I still do not have the patience to do that much hand transfer but do admire people like you who do. Good work Keep it up


Actually, there aren't that much hand transferring for this cockshell lace pattern. The Chevron (V-shape) lace pattern can be easily done using the lace carriage in conjunction with a punchcard or electronic programmer on your knitting machine. That is, if you own one. The only part that you'd need to do manually is hooking up the loops. That's just crochet and it can be done quite quickly.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

okay I will try that then for I have a singer 360 with lace carriage.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooops, never mind.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, i just finish it.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

How pretty! I like the color too. How did you do the neck edge?


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> How pretty! I like the color too. How did you do the neck edge?


Thanks Karla. I crocheted the neck edge and all hems.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

That is beautiful


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Deadclock, looking back at all your pictures I realize I did mine wrong. If there is a right or wrong in a design. Your lines are so clear and just what the hand knit pattern described. I moved the transferred stitches on top of the next, instead under.
Maybe my next project will be perfect.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadclock, you did good. The lace patterns turned out well.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------

